# Tips on using a slab



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

Hey guys,
It's that time of year again and would like to pass along some information I've gleamed from a lifetime of fishing. Hope these tips help and if you have any questions - you're more than welcome to ask.

_*Vertical Method*_
The simplest way to fish a slab (and arguable the most effective) is to fish it vertically. Just let your bait fall straight down under the boat all the way to the bottom. Then simply lift your rod tip (thereby raising the slab off the bottom about 3 feet) and then just lower your rod tip letting the slab free fall back to the bottom again. Do this motion over & over again (just raising your rod tip and then dropping your rod - letting the slab hit the bottom each time, never reeling in until you have a strike). As the slab falls back to the bottom you'll want your bait to fall as fast as possible to the bottom - BUT - you want to keep in constant contact with the bait. You don't want there to be any slack line as it falls because most strikes will occur as the slab falls back to the bottom.

_*Cast & Retrieve Method*_
This technique is also very effective but it takes a little practice to master it. You simply cast your slab out to where you think the fish are, letting the bait fall all the way to the bottom and for the retrieve -bounce (or hop) the slab back off the bottom back to you. (For those that bass fish - you'd fish it as if you were hopping a jig and pig and/or worm.) To bounce the slab back to you just raise your rod to about 11 o'clock (that raises the slab off the bottom and advances it towards you) - Hold the rod in that 11 o'clock position until the slab hits the bottom again (with practice you will feel the slab hitting the bottom again). Then just take up your line as you drop your rod tip parallel to the water and then raise you rod tip back to 11 o'clock again - hold that position until it hits the bottom again and repeat. It's still crucial to keep in constant contact with the bait (no slack line) as it falls back to the bottom (that when they hit it most of the time - on the fall).

_*Smoking Method*_
There are a couple different methods to smoking a slab and both are quite effective (especially if the fish are super aggressively feeding and/or suspended)
- The first method has you drop the bait vertically under the boat. Let it hit the bottom. Now, crank as fast as you can up to just beyond where the fish are - then stop and release the reel letting your bait free fall back to the bottom - then repeat. You'll have to be super vigilant and watch for your line to 'jump' or 'twitch'. This is a telltale sign that a fish has grabbed your bait. Quickly engage your reel and set the hook.
- The second method has you throwing your slab out to the school and letting it fall to the bottom. You'll crank your reel four or five times and stop and release your reel letting the slab free fall back to the bottom - then repeat. Again, watch for your line to twitch and/or jump. When it does, engage your reel and set the hook.

_*Drifting Slabs Method*_
The drifting technique is especially beneficial for targeting hybrids/stripers. Position your boat broadside to the wind and throw out your slab on the upwind side of your boat. To help keep your boat broadside to the wind, either just occasionally bump your trolling motor or use a small drift sock. Let your bait sink to the bottom and as your boat is drifting, let out a little more line. To start the technique lift your rod up to your head or a little past - hold it for a second and lower your rod (allowing your bait to drop back to the bottom - but stay in contact with the bait as it falls). You will not reel in until you get a hit with this technique. This method is beneficial for a several reasons. The first being that hybrids/stripers are a little boat shy, so your slab is being fished away from the boat. The second reason this method is so good - it allows you to cover lots of water. This is especially effective when there are several small packs of hybrids/stripers roaming a flat or large hump and or long points. And a third reason for this method - you (or those that your fishing with) do not have to cast (or even know how to cast) just drop your slab on the wind side of the boat and let out line.

_*Surfacing fish Methods *_
When you have the fish surfacing - do not hesitate to throw a slab at them. There are numerous techniques that will produce fish in this situation. Here is what works best for me. Throw out your slab to or just beyond the surfacing fish and once it hits the water, immediately start reeling in. You can do this one of two ways. The first being the simplest is a steady retrieve (sometimes, they want it REALLY fast - sometimes a little slower cadence will produce better). The second way involves a crank, crank, pause presentation or just quick rod pumps and then let it quickly drop - working from the surface to about 6 feet down - staying in their strike zone - they still like to hit it on the abbreviated fall). Try both until you find what is working that day. The second method involves throwing out your slab and immediately upon it hitting the water, start pumping (lifting your rod tip up and following it down) your bait back to the boat. I've actually been known to work my slab fast enough for it come flying out the water.

_*Suspended Fish Methods*_
Sometimes the fish are just suspended. Suspended fish can be hard to catch (not really feeding - just rafted all together somewhere in the water column - as seen on your depth finders - normally very lethargic). This can happen anytime of the year. Normally suspended fish are found in deeper waters - 30 to 50 plus feet and normally holding/suspending down about 20 to 35 feet (typically all sitting at the same depth - pretty much like a straight line - not varying much in depth). To catch suspended fish, you can either use the Reel Up Method or the Drop Down Method to put your bait right in front of their face. The Reel Up Method is to go to the bottom and determine how many reels (or cranks of the reel handle) it will take to get the bait at their level (typically each turn of the handle brings in about two feet of line). The Drop Down Method is to pull out line from your reel (best down with Bait Casters) in about 2 feet increments to the desired depth. On my favorite rod, it's about right at the A part of Made in America. So if the fish are suspending at 21ft of water, pull out about 10 pulls of line to get just about 20 feet down. When doing this it's better to err on the side of too shallow as opposed to deep. Fish like to look and attack upwards to eat bait. Once you are at the correct depth, fish it just like you would when fishing the Vertical Method - pick your rod tip up and then follow it back down. It's really that easy, the only difference as opposed to the traditional method is your bait isn't going to hit the bottom (stay in their strike zone).


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Very informative post. Thanks. 

Mr. Loy teaches very similar, if not the same, on his trips.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

*may he not be forgotten*

A friend who went from blk bass when the whites were stocked in Somerville quickly made a reputation with whites. 12 months a year except when deer/goose hunting and any given time could tell you number of trips (well into 200's) and fish (10,000+)a year. Never threw any back until the limits were set. Would ignore schools breaking surface and designed his own lure to become known as "the ollie lure". Always used the VERTICAL method and swore by the Zebco 606. Fished till health failed near 90 and passed away. I still make and use his proven lure. A local legend, you bet he was.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Slabbing rules, thanks for info Rooster, especially the drifting. I will be putting that to use soon.
There have been some legendary slab makers on Livingston as well.
WhiteBassFisher makes the one that we use, one past legend is Chralie's slab, and I have known a few folks who make their own.
Blueyescowboy had a humdinger of a slab called "Black Death" last year.
You could put it in the water during a frenzy of feeding white bass and they would instantly leave.


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

I also make my own slabs (in addition to tailspinners, jig heads and teaser flies). I'm the owner of Roosters Tackle. There isn't a whole of money in th slab business but it keeps me in pizza and beer money while I work on getting my degree.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

Hey guys,

Here is some specialized information for targeting stripers.

*Specialized techniques for Stripers/Hybrids*
Often the hybrids and/or stripers want the bait moved much higher and much quicker than their white bass cousins. You'll want to lift your rod to your head (or even past it - big and faster pulls) and let it fall back the bottom. This works for both fishing vertically and casting out to the school. Additionally, Hybrids and Stripers seem to be little more aware of the boat and you'll land more of these fish by using the casting to them technique. In Spring and Fall the White Bass and hybrids/stripers often school together. More often than not when you encounter this situation, the hybrids/stripers are sitting a little higher off the bottom than the white bass do. So if you're wanting to target them, then you don't want your slab to hit the bottom as much (else you'll be in the White Bass zone). Again, you'll be more effective by casting out. Just think of keeping your slab three or four feet off the bottom. This will ensure maximum visibility to your targeted species and minimize the chance a white bass grabbing your slab.


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

Nikki,

Is that the guy who wore the safari hat? I saw him catch many, many fish over the years.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

great info in this post!!!!!!! thanks!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I totally agree with the striper tips, they do seem to like it suspended and "floating" more than banging up and down on the bottom. And often hit with a very light "tick" on the line, it's hard to believe a hard fighting stiper will hit so light at times.


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

Loy,
In my experience it's not so much that it's a light tick, it's just that often while slabbing for stripers you are moving the bait through the water column quite a bit more, thus having much more line to potentially become slack and hence the light tick. I use yellow fishing line (I don't think the fish care) making it really easy to see the line "jump"


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Have to disagree with you Mitch on the fishing line. Depends on the water clarity. On Livingston, it isn't as much concern as on the clear water striper lakes...the ones where the stripers grow to large sizes...but even on Livingston there are certain times where a leader makes a big difference. 

I use the high Vis yellow Power Pro...but on lakes with clear water, I'll use as much as a 20 to 25 ft leader of flouro such as Vanish. Its a difference maker. Stripers are definitely line shy in our fresh water lakes.


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

Meadowlark,
I got my undergrad degree up in Arkansas. Home to some of the largest freshwater stripers around and also home to some scary clear water. I never found the line color to make a difference. I would be using my stuff and a buddy would be using straight flouro and I would catch just as many fish as he would. 

But, I would agree that a leader is never a bad idea. I use a leader as much as anything for a shock absorber when using bread.

Tight Lines


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A very good striper fisherman told me about using a bit tippet, and I have ever since. I keep it simple and cheap. A short (8" to 12") of 30 pound big game 30# spliced with uni to uni works for me. 
It keeps you from getting gill cut, as it takes many nicks before becoming weak and gets cut through by repeated scrapes with whites and stripers. And for Livingston it's a good way to lift the fish in the boat from the water when the net is being freeded from another fish already landed.
Striper action on Livingstonis often over in the blink of an eye and keeping baits in the water while action is hot is essential.
Good post Rooster, thanks for the tips.
About three years ago the lake was very clear for Livingston, and Lee and I got to observe stripers eating shad under the boat while in the middle of big schools just below the surface, and you are wrong about the tick Rooster, they will stay in a relatively small area and just turn their head and "nip" those smaller shad in two all around them with very little movement other than their head, then turn around and scoop them up after killing several.
That's the "tick" you feel when those are the conditions. Other times when chasing larger shad or hitting them on top they just bust the daylights out of them.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> Slabbing rules, thanks for info Rooster, especially the drifting. I will be putting that to use soon.
> There have been some legendary slab makers on Livingston as well.
> WhiteBassFisher makes the one that we use, one past legend is Chralie's slab, and I have known a few folks who make their own.
> Blueyescowboy had a humdinger of a slab called "Black Death" last year.
> You could put it in the water during a frenzy of feeding white bass and they would instantly leave.


 One thing about those legends is that they caught their fish all year long, regardless. They never waited for the spring rush. They were there to make the news, not read about it


----------



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

I know Mitch (owner of Roosters Tackle) and I can tell you that guy can flat out fish. He puts a hurting on the white bass, stripers, black bass, crappie and catfish. If it swims he can catch it – and really though guys, the reason for the post is to thank Mitch and Roosters Tackle for making some of the best slabs on the market. He didn’t make my favorite slab but after talking with him and learning about his dedication to making quality baits – I was sold. I asked him for a particular kind of slab – and the Kidd was born. Guys, if you want to buy your slabs from one helleva nice guy who will help you with any questions you may have and also keep the man in pizza and beer money give Roosters a go.


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Loy, not to out do Cowboy Ken, but I also made a bunch of slabs many years ago and some of them survive today. My nephews fondly describe them as "Kevin's ****ty home-made slabs". My obvious reply is "they are not ****ty". There was actually one time when they out produced minnows and folks cut off their minnow rigs in favor of my home-made slabs. I can't help but think that if I coupled them with my hi-visibility lime green fishing line, you would have a set up that would guarantee the boats around you a limit.


----------



## Big Nauty (May 16, 2007)

Awesome post gents, it's like a bunch of "legends" getting together to share some knowledge sitting around a campfire.


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

Big,
That's what makes this forum so good. Anglers helping anglers.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Git$um said:


> Loy, not to out do Cowboy Ken, but I also made a bunch of slabs many years ago and some of them survive today. My nephews fondly describe them as "Kevin's ****ty home-made slabs". My obvious reply is "they are not ****ty". There was actually one time when they out produced minnows and folks cut off their minnow rigs in favor of my home-made slabs. I can't help but think that if I coupled them with my hi-visibility lime green fishing line, you would have a set up that would guarantee the boats around you a limit.


LOL!! I put that up there with the "Nephew anchor"!


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Git$um said:


> Loy, not to out do Cowboy Ken, but I also made a bunch of slabs many years ago and some of them survive today. My nephews fondly describe them as "Kevin's ****ty home-made slabs". My obvious reply is "they are not ****ty". There was actually one time when they out produced minnows and folks cut off their minnow rigs in favor of my home-made slabs. I can't help but think that if I coupled them with my hi-visibility lime green fishing line, you would have a set up that would guarantee the boats around you a limit.


LMAO!


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

The nephew anchor is now the LX22 anchor. Robert is obviously stronger than I am as he has no problem lifting it. Even when it hooks an old anchor that someone lost years ago and he has to haul up both of them {complete with anchor line containing 7 slabs and 4 pet spoons**. My new anchor is a smaller version that Robert thinks is actually heavier, but I don't seem to have an issue lifting it. It seems to hold in a high wind.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Caught a couple on the Spook yr before last off the island around daylight---they do knock the fire out of it. 23 inchers.

Fishing a school with Danny and Pet Spoon couple yrs ago. Caught one on the Spook-naturally when I netted him it ended my topwater bite--still tryin to get that Spook outa that net!

Caught 2 more on 1 oz white bucktail jig--fast and furious for 10 minutes. Stripers are awesome.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

TXShooter said:


> Nikki,
> 
> Is that the guy who wore the safari hat? I saw him catch many, many fish over the years.


 Yuuup that was him. I referred to his specific homemade lure he used and it was not a commercial name just referred to his lure and his name was Ollie.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

nikki said:


> A friend who went from blk bass when the whites were stocked in Somerville quickly made a reputation with whites. 12 months a year except when deer/goose hunting and any given time could tell you number of trips (well into 200's) and fish (10,000+)a year. Never threw any back until the limits were set. Would ignore schools breaking surface and designed his own lure to become known as "the ollie lure". Always used the VERTICAL method and swore by the Zebco 606. Fished till health failed near 90 and passed away. I still make and use his proven lure. A local legend, you bet he was.


 I guess the true words should have been Ollie's lure as it was not a patented, or commercial but it was his specific design for his specific use


----------

